# Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K



## Marci010593 (23. November 2011)

*Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Hallo, 
ich wollte mich mal bei euch erkundigen was für ein Soundsystem ich mir holen sollte. 
Teufel oder Nubert, bei Teufel würde mir auf jedenfall das Teufel Theater 200 gefallen.
Würde mich über weitere Vorschläge freuen, wofür das System genutzt werden soll sehr viel Musik, Film und Spiel vielen dank im voraus. 
Maximaler Preis den ich zahlen würde 1500€


----------



## Blue_Gun (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Wieso nur Teufel oder Nubert?

Willst du Stereo, 5.1, 7.1?

Wir wissen nicht was dir gefällt, vielleicht weißt du es ja selbst noch nicht, also 

-> fahr zu einem/zu verschiedenen Hifi-Händler(n) und hör dir die Modelle an. Empfehlenswerte Lautsprechermarken in deinem Budged sind z.B noch:


Heco
Canton
Wharfedale
Magnat
Quadral
JBL
Jamo


----------



## Marci010593 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Also mich spricht das Design von Nubert und Teufel total an und von Teufel kenne ich bisher nur gute Qualität bei Sound und Verarbeitung  da nen Kolleg das alte Theater 1 hat .
Nubert habe ich leider bisher noch nie gehört und gespürt


----------



## Blue_Gun (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Nja, Teufel ist jetzt nicht so berüchtigt für tolle Soundqualität. Hast du überhaupt schon mal was anderes gehört?

Diamond 10 Wharfedale Deutschland - offizielle Homepage

Man kann auch nicht sagen das so etwas jetzt "schlecht" aussieht, oder?

Hab die 10.7er hier stehen und die machen allein vom optischen echt was her.


Btw, meine Frage zu Stereo oder 5.1/7.1 hast du nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Marci010593 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Ich weiß nicht ob es so einen großen Unterschied macht zwischen 5.1 & 7.1


----------



## Blue_Gun (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Ich kann dir da leider nicht helfen. Vielleicht jemand anders.

Wie siehts aus mit Hifi-Händlern in deiner Nähe? Probehören ist das wichtigste beim Lautsprecherkauf. Ein Lautsprecher sollte keinesfalls im Internet gekauft werden!


----------



## Marci010593 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Bei Teufel kann man sie ja wieder zurück schicken wenn sie einem nicht gefallen, wie dies bei Nubert aussieht weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Namaker (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*



Marci010593 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es so einen großen Unterschied macht zwischen 5.1 & 7.1


 7.1 ist beinahe auf keiner DVD/Blu-Ray vorhanden und selbst wenn, dann eher bei der englischen Tonspur (Scarface z.B.).
Bedenke, dass sich dein Budget zudem auf 2 weitere Lautsprecher aufteilte, sofern du 7.1 nähmest.


----------



## Marci010593 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Also ich wäre für 5.1 das reicht denke ich mal vollkommen. Und vielleicht hört es sich komisch an wegen meinem Teufel und Nubert geschwätz aber die Nuberts würden mich auch sehr ansprechen ich wüsste nur nicht was für eine Kombination also was für Lautsprecher und welcher Sub. wobei ich keine Standlautsprecher möchte sondern schöne Kompaktboxen. 
Bei Nubert bin ich mir wirklich gar nicht Sicher was für eine Zusammenstellung, und bei Teufel spricht mich auf jedenfall das Theater 200 voll und ganz an .


----------



## HAWX (23. November 2011)

Die Frage ist ja möchtest du überhaupt 5.1/7.1 oder käme auch Stereo aber dann mit Stand LS in Frage?

Bei den Herstellern solltest du dich bei so einer hohen Investition auf keinen Fall festsetzen, denn von den Lautsprechern wirst du noch sehr lange etwas haben. 

Ansonsten kann man wirklich nur sagen geh Probehören (so viel wie möglich und nimm das was dir am besten gefällt)

der Liste oben könnte man noch einiges hinzufügen B&W, Klipsch oder KEF sind alle einen Blick wert, wie viele andere auch.


----------



## Madz (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Kannst du ein 5.1 überhaupt korrekt aufstellen? Wie groß ist der Raum? Poste bitte mal Fotos!

Empfehlenswerte Hersteller:



 Heco
 Dali
 Monitor audio
 canton
 nubert
 KEF
 Klipsch
 Jamo
 Magnat
 Cambridge audio
 quadral
 wharfedale
 JBL
 Boston Acoustics
 Infinity
 Elac
 Mordaunt Short
 Cabasse
 Sonos Faber
 Burmester
 Backes und Müller
 Sunfire
 Dynaudio
 Linn
 Spendor
 Naim Audio
 Velodyne
 Goldmund
und viele, viele mehr.
 Teufel ist mit voller Absicht *nicht* aufgeführt.

Davon habe ich selbst nur einen kleinen Teil bisher hören können. Bei  mir zu Hause stehen zwei Nubert Nubox 681 und ein Onkyo TX Sr 608.


----------



## Marci010593 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Also ich kann in diesem Raum ein 5.1 System Perfekt aufstellen ist ein Rechteckiger Raum mit ca. 25-30qm. 
Habe es mit einem Theater 100 von nem Kollegen getestet klappte alles wunderbar auch die Ortung, von jedem Einzelnen Detail.


----------



## Madz (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Machst du noch ein paar Fotos? Dann können wir uns den Raum besser vorstellen.


----------



## Marci010593 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Er ist vollkommen Rechteckig, also habe Ihn gerade abgemessen er ist 6m lang und 5m Breit und hat eine höhe von 3,5m.
Bilder kann ich euch leider keine schicken da unsere Kamera am Arsch ist der Raum hat keine Fenster da Keller.


----------



## Madz (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Es geht auch im die Möbel, diese können die Aufstellung/Akustik ebenfalls beeinflussen.


Kannst du mal in die Hände klatschen? Hallt es nach?


----------



## Marci010593 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Also bisher sind keine Möbel drin.
Es  wird ersteinmal mein Samsung Ps50C530 hineinkommen der AV-Receiver das Heimkinosystem und mein Media Pc.
Und vorübergehend eine alte Dreisitzer Couch, Couch soll wahrscheinlich iwann durch Heimkino Sitze ersetzt werden falls es sich Lohnt.
Der Raum Hallt zur Zeit auf Jedenfall nach mit Möbel drin, hallt er defenitiv nicht nach.

Grüße 
Marci


----------



## Madz (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Nachhal ist für die Akustik nicht gut. Da musst du hinterher mal sehen, ob du nicht Vorhänge aufhängst oder etwas Teppich legst. Hast du Laminat oder Teppich?


----------



## Marci010593 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Also der Raum ist bisher noch Nackt, es wird auf Jedenfall Teppichboden verlegt .
Er wird dunkel gehalten mit einem Dunklen Blau oder so wie in einem CinemaxX Kino.


----------



## Madz (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Ok, Teppich ist schonmal gut und wird den Hall reduzieren. Aus welchem PLZ Bereich kommst du?


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Also ich komme aus dem Raum Freiburg !!!


----------



## Madz (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Also ich hab mal ein paar Läden gegoogelt:

hifimarket esser e.k., freiburg | hifi | hi-end | heimkino

HiFi Müller - Der Topspezialist in der Regio...!

HiFi Studio Polansky GmbH | Freiburg

Ruf da mal an, nimm dir einen Tag frei und hör dir soviele Lautsprecher wie möglich an!


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Kannst Du mir Nubert nicht empfehlen oder wie sieht dies aus ?


----------



## Madz (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Nicht ohne dich vorher probehören gesehen zu haben.


Langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl, daß du dich garnicht weiter mit der Materie auseineinandersetzen , sondern einfach eine pauschale Empfehlung abstauben willst bzw. zu faul zum probehören bist.


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Ich werd auf jedenfall mal Probehören gehen, HifiMüller ist halt auch nen bissel teuer und bietet im Kinobereich nicht all so viel.


----------



## Madz (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Wie schon gesagt, nimm dir einen Tag frei, keinen Termin/Verabredung dazwischenlegen und nur mit eigenen, gekauften, originalen CDs probehören!


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Habe heute mal ein Paar Lautsprecher probehören können.
 z.B. Canton Chrono 508.2 DC Klangbild schon sehr schön anzuhören .
Also Klanglich fande ich die Canton Chrono 508.2 DC, sehr schön aber ich werd wahrschleinlich doch Lieber keine Standlautsprecher holen.
Denn ich möchte sie später so verbauen können das man sie nicht mehr sieht und das geht mit den Standlautsprechern schlecht.
Stereo wird auf jedenfall keine Rolle mehr spielen, es soll ein 5.1 werden defenetiv.

Verwenden möchte ich es zum Musik hören aber am meisten für Filme.
Also in % kann ich es nicht sagen da es sehr schwankt, dann will ich halt auch noch Zocken und einen guten Sound haben .


----------



## HAWX (24. November 2011)

Dann spricht doch nichts dagegen, wenn du dir 4x die Chrono 502 (ich glaub das sollten die passenden Regal LS sein) den 505er Center und einen ordentlichen Sub und AV-R holst.

Was hast du dir denn noch alles angehört?


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Also wie oben schon gesagt habe ich mir diese Standlautsprecher angehört.
Von Magnat waren es die Quantum 653 diese gefielen mir, aber irgendwie  fehlte mir etwas.
JBL  habe ich mir auch ein paar Anhören können da gefielen mir, die JBL Northridge E20 anhören können.

Hmm aber irgendwie Spiele ich trotzdem mit dem Gedanken das ich mir iwie Nubert Probe anhöre aber ich weiß nicht wo und wie.
Denn nach Schwäbisch Gmünd kann ich leider nicht fahren da kein Führerschein und nur FSJ´ler.

Als AV-R wird der Pioneer VSX-921 K benutzt ist schon bei mir zu Hause


----------



## HAWX (24. November 2011)

Marci010593 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie oben schon gesagt habe ich mir diese Standlautsprecher angehört.
> Von Magnat waren es die Quantum 653 diese gefielen mir, aber irgendwie  fehlte mir etwas.
> JBL  habe ich mir auch ein paar Anhören können da gefielen mir, die JBL Northridge E20 anhören können.
> 
> ...



Naja die 653 sind halt auch Regal LS. Da du von den Canton nur die Stand LS kennst hoffe ich mal für dich das dir bei den Magnat nicht die Authorität gefehlt hat, denn die liefert kaum ein Regal LS.

Dann müsstest du dir aber zu einem paar Nuberts auch am besten die Canton Chrono noch dazu bestellen, damit du den direkten Vergleich in den eigenen 4 Wänden hast. Dann spricht auch nichts gegen die Nuberts wenn du sie besser findest 

Achso wegen dem AV-R sorry das hatte ich aus den Augen verloren  Je nachdem welche LS du wählst steht dann noch das Restbudget für den Subwoofer zur Verfügung. Da könnte man dann beispielsweise auf einen XTZ 12.16 setzen, wenn das Budget es zu lässt


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Was kostet denn dieser Sub. denn im deutschen kann man diesen ja irgendwie nicht kaufen wenn ich dies richtig gesehen habe.
Vielen dank schonmal im voraus.


----------



## HAWX (24. November 2011)

Marci010593 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kostet denn dieser Sub. denn im deutschen kann man diesen ja irgendwie nicht kaufen wenn ich dies richtig gesehen habe.
> Vielen dank schonmal im voraus.



Guck mal bei Mindaudio das ist der deutsche Händler der schwedischen Marke 

Denkbar wären auch 2 10.16 um Raummoden weitestgehend zu bekämpfen.


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Okay vielen liebe Dank


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Und macht es was wenn ich Regal LS für ein Heimkino benutze. 
Wobei ich in dem Raum dann auch zum Musik hören nutzen werden .


----------



## HAWX (24. November 2011)

Marci010593 schrieb:
			
		

> Und macht es was wenn ich Regal LS für ein Heimkino benutze.
> Wobei ich in dem Raum dann auch zum Musik hören nutzen werden .



Man kann ein Heimkino auch mit Regal LS aufbauen, aber in der Front 2 Stand LS machen für die Musikwiedergabe einfach mehr her. Sie spielen weiter runter und bringen einfach viel mehr Volumen rüber.


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Hmm dann wird es halt gleich wieder so teuer xDDDD
Was meint Ihr ist es schlimm wenn ich jetzt so viel Geld ausgebe und den Führerschein verschiebe ?


----------



## HAWX (24. November 2011)

Marci010593 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm dann wird es halt gleich wieder so teuer xDDDD
> Was meint Ihr ist es schlimm wenn ich jetzt so viel Geld ausgebe und den Führerschein verschiebe ?



Das musst allein du wissen, ob du den Führerschein benötigst oder nicht. Außerdem könntest du ja auch erstmal mit 2.0 anfangen und dann Stück für Stück erweitern. Aber auch mit den Regal LS lässt sich schon ein ordentliches Heimkino realisieren.


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Also im Winter möchte ich Ihn nicht machen bis Mai 2012 hätte ich das FS Geld wieder zusammen da würde ich Ihn dann auch gern beginnen


----------



## HAWX (24. November 2011)

Marci010593 schrieb:
			
		

> Also im Winter möchte ich Ihn nicht machen bis Mai 2012 hätte ich das FS Geld wieder zusammen da würde ich Ihn dann auch gern beginnen



Wie gesagt das solltest du selbst wissen, da will ich kein Urteil fällen.


----------



## Xion4 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Aus einem kleinen Motor bekommst du keine Leistung, aus kleinen Lautsprechern kein Volumen, dafür braucht es einfach ein gutes Chassis.


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Hmm okay, was könntest du mir denn Empfehlen so für Lautsprecher mit genug Volumen ?


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Also ich dachte an diese Zusammenstellung bei Nubert:

nuBox 311 4mal für Front und Rear 
nuBox CS-411 Center 
nuBox AW-991 Subwoofer 

Der Preis beläuft sich auf 1394€


----------



## Madz (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Sehe ich es richtig, daß du nur ein Pärchen Canton Chrono gehört hast, sonst nichts?


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Nein diese und ein paar andere konnte ich auch noch Anhören:

Also wie oben schon gesagt habe ich mir diese Standlautsprecher angehört.
Von Magnat waren es die Quantum 653 diese gefielen mir, aber irgendwie  fehlte mir etwas.
JBL  habe ich mir auch ein paar Anhören können da gefielen mir, die JBL Northridge E20 anhören können.


----------



## Madz (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Was für ein Laden war daß?


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Bei Hifi Müller in Freiburg, der hat doch einiges mehr an Lautsprechern im Angebot als im Internet Schade war nur das die meisten Standlautsprecher waren und diese mit Center und Subwoofer mein Budget voll sprengen.
Konnte auch noch ein paar V&W Lautsprecher hören aber da wird das Budget mehr als nur gesprengt .


----------



## Madz (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Für deinen Raum würde ich nur Standlautsprecher als Front nehmen. Dazu einen schönen Center, passende Rears und ganz zum Schluss den Sub.

Du musst ja nicht alles auf einmal kaufen. Meine NUbox 681 habe ich auch als Grundstück für ein späteres 5.1 angeschafft. 

Meine Anlage wird zum Schluss wahrscheinlich um die 3500€ gekostet haben, wenn ich die Nebenräume mitrechne, denn die Küche und das Schlafzimmer sollen ebenfalls beschallt werden.


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

An was für nem Verstärker oder Receiver laufen diese ?


----------



## Madz (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

An einem Onkyo TX Sr 608.

Hab noch was editiert. 


Da Lautsprecher eine Anschaffung fürs Leben sind, lohnt es sich, die finanzielle Seite erst an zweiter Stelle stehen zu lassen.


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Denkst du die zwei Nubis würden sich an meinem Pioneer VSX-921 K gut machen fürs erste ?


----------



## Madz (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Du willst anscheinend unbedingt Nubert kaufen, oder?  Hör dir doch erst einmal noch mehr andere Standlautsprecher an!

Wenn du dann deine Favoriten gefunden hast, leihst du dir diese nach Hause aus und vergleichst sie dort mit den Nubert Lautsprechern.

Wenn du die Nubert danach immer noch willst, ist alles super.


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Dann muss ich nur schauen wie ich das ganze Finanziere da ich ja zwei Lautsprecherpaare holen muss, oder soll ich sie Einzeln vergleichen ?


----------



## Madz (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Der Händler wird dir die Lautsprecher gegen Leihschein oder Kaution ausleihen, wenn er was auf sich hält. Ohne 1:1 Vergleich in deinen Räumen läuft nichts.


----------



## Marci010593 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Mal eine Frage hast Du denn ein Video von deinen Nubis ?


----------



## Madz (25. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Wozu? Was soll das bringen? Mehr als auf Fotos sieht man da auch nicht.


----------



## Marci010593 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Hallo ich wollte einfach nocheimal fragen:
Gibte es hier vielleicht jemanden der die Nubox 681 an einem Pioneer VSX-921K laufen hat ?
Falls ja bitte einfach mal Privat oder hier an mich wenden .

Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## HAWX (26. November 2011)

Marci010593 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich wollte einfach nocheimal fragen:
> Gibte es hier vielleicht jemanden der die Nubox 681 an einem Pioneer VSX-921K laufen hat ?
> Falls ja bitte einfach mal Privat oder hier an mich wenden .
> 
> Danke schonmal im voraus



Hier wird es höchstwahrscheinlich nichtmal jemanden geben außer Madz der die 681 überhaupt hat geschweige denn auch noch mit dem gleichen AV-R wie du ihn hast


----------



## Marci010593 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Ich habe eine Skizze des Raumes gemacht wie es ersteinmal aussehen wird wenn ich mir nach und nach die Lautsprecher gekauft habe kann sie nur irgendwie nicht hochladen.


----------



## Madz (27. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Eine Skizze ist nicht aussagekräftig genug. Wir brauchen Fotos.


----------



## Marci010593 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Okay habe von meinem Vater gerade erfahren das es mit dem Keller nicht klappt lade euch mal ein paar Fotos meines Zimmers hoch falls es klapp.


----------



## Marci010593 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Bessere Bilder habe ich zur Zeit leider keine der Schreibtisch könnte meiner Meinung auf jedenfall raus.


----------



## Madz (27. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Wie groß ist der Raum? Sind das Fotos aus allen Perspektiven?


----------



## Marci010593 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Ja und der Raum hat ne größe von 4,60m auf 5,60


----------



## Madz (27. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Wie sieht der Rest des Raumes aus? Wo sitzt du beim Musik hören?


----------



## Marci010593 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

ZUrzeit direkt beim Schreibtisch.
Wenn ich mir die Nubox 681 holen sollte, würde ich auf dem Bett sitzen.
Das dann durch ein Zweisitzer Schlafsofa getauscht wird.

Gruß

Marci


----------



## Madz (28. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Also ich würde den Raum so lassen wie es ist. Du weisst garnicht wie gut es ist, ein richtiges Bett zu haben. 


Also ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen blassen Schimmer, wie du in dem Raum ein 5.1 korrekt aufstellen willst. Die 681 wirst du auch nicht richtig positionieren können bzw. sind sie überdimensioniert.


----------



## Marci010593 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Also soll ich das lassen mit einem guten 2.0 oder 5.1 System ?


----------



## Madz (28. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Wenn wuerde ich maximal 2.1 bauen. Alles amdere kannst du nicht sinnvoll stellen.


----------



## Marci010593 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Weil mein Dad will halt das der Schreibtisch wegfliegt da er zu groß ist meint er.
und das Zimmer wäre ja groß genug für Zwei Nubi 681 oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## Marci010593 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Welches 2.1 System von Nubert, würdest du mir denn Empfehlen ?


----------



## Madz (28. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Daß du Probehören willst, war also doch nur ein Lippenbekenntnis.


----------



## Marci010593 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Nein ,  Hifimueller in Freiburg würde extra Lautsprecher für mich von Nubert zu sich bestellen um sie mit anderen zu vergleichen, mit dem gleichen AVR wo ich habe .

Jetzt ist halt die Frage da diese Nur Standboxen haben und ein 2.1 Sys mit Standboxen nicht mithalten kann müssten Sie mir entweder die 481 oder die 681 bestellen damit ich sie mit anderen Vergleichen kann.


----------



## Madz (28. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Für deinen Raum kommen aber bei der jetzigen Platzsituation keine Standlautsprecher in Frage. Du bist ja nicht einmal in der Lage, den Raum aus allen Perspektiven zu fotografieren.


----------



## Marci010593 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Es war heute jemand von Hifimueller bei mir zu Hause und hat sich meine 4 Wände (mein Zimmer) angeschaut und meinte das Standlautsprecher kein Problem seien.
Wenn ich die Möbel so umstelle wie ich es Ihm gesagt habe, (bin ich bereits schon dabei).


----------



## Madz (28. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Hui, DASS nenne ich mal Service. Also dann würde ich schon die 681 nehmen, wenn du sie aufstellen kannst. 


Trotzdem würde ich gerne Fotos des ganzen Raumes sehen.


----------



## Marci010593 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Ich schaue das ich Foto´s machen kann wenn alles umgestellt ist und so. Kann es aber nicht garantieren. 
Aber ich werd mein bestes machen und geben. 



Und das mit dem Service fand ich echt genial .


----------



## Marci010593 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Was für Soundsystem für Pioneer VSX-921 K*

Und mal was anderes würde gerne meinen alten AVR von Yamaha verkaufen wo kann ich den am besten anbieten oder so ????

Und noch was anderes Madz sind an deinem Onkyo TX Sr 608 nur die zwei Nubox 681 dran ?

Madz falls du mal wieder hier rein schneist, die fragen waren an dich .


----------

